# Code P046E



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

szendrey13 said:


> Has anyone gotten this code? Know what it is? How serious is it? Should I take the car in tomorrow or can it wait?
> Thanks for any help
> -Alex
> 
> ...


https://www.obd-codes.com/p046e

Looks like an EGR problem, I'd get it checked out very soon. A stuck open EGR has been known to cause other issues to the turbo and DPF, as in clogging them with soot..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> https://www.obd-codes.com/p046e
> 
> Looks like an EGR problem, I'd get it checked out very soon. A stuck open EGR has been known to cause other issues to the turbo and DPF, as in clogging them with soot..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Planned on taking it in tomorrow to have them do something. Know what would cause that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

szendrey13 said:


> Planned on taking it in tomorrow to have them do something. Know what would cause that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the description for the code.. could be an electrical connection to the EGR valve.. could be a circuit issue. Where I live I've had problems with mice getting under the hood.. they can chew wires and hoses. Chewed through a vacuum line for the turbo on one of my cars. It is also possible it's an erroneous code. I once got a CEL on a vehicle that indicated an issue with the automatic transmission... Problem with that: it had a manual transmission! Thankfully it was cleared and has not returned! These cars have considerable on board diagnostic capabilities, but as with the average PC.. sometimes they do also have glitches.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> From the description for the code.. could be an electrical connection to the EGR valve.. could be a circuit issue. Where I live I've had problems with mice getting under the hood.. they can chew wires and hoses. Chewed through a vacuum line for the turbo on one of my cars. It is also possible it's an erroneous code. I once got a CEL on a vehicle that indicated an issue with the automatic transmission... Problem with that: it had a manual transmission! Thankfully it was cleared and has not returned! These cars have considerable on board diagnostic capabilities, but as with the average PC.. sometimes they do also have glitches.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


The remote start won't work either. The code has come up every time I've run the car the last 2 days. But that is a possibility 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

szendrey13 said:


> The remote start won't work either. The code has come up every time I've run the car the last 2 days. But that is a possibility
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime there is any CEL ( check engine light ), or in car service manual terms MIL ( malfunction indicator lamp). The remote start is disabled. There is a blurb about this somewhere in the owner's manual. Once that condition and code is clear, remote start should again be working. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

